# Stormxlr's Dark Angels & Scratchbuilds.



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Just a place for me to share my work and progress.

Intro
I started collecting Dark Angels in August of 2013. Initially I wanted to go with Ultramarines but decided to stick with what I got from the DV box, and after that DA fluff just pulled me in. 

This is my first time in mini-war gaming and so far I collected about 2100+ pts worth of models. Painted about two thirds of that, and finished painting completely only a handful.

My wish would be to complete whole 5th company, with Deathwing and Ravenwing armies as well.

My Army so far;

*HQ
*
Azrael - Supreme Grandmaster of Dark Angels (Not assembled)
Belial - Grandmaster of Deathwing (Finished, not based)
Seraphicus - Interrogator Chaplain, attached to 5th Company (Primed)
Balthazar - Master of 5th Company (WIP)
Turmiel Librarian, attached to 5th Company (WIP) 
Terminator Chaplain (Not assembled)


Work in progress HQ's











*Elites*

Dreadnought Baradiel 5th Company (WIP)

Deathwing Terminator Knights Squad Gideon (WIP) 











*Troops* 

Tactical Squad Raphael 5th Company (Finished, need highlighting) 



















Tactical Squad Varrius 5th Company (WIP)

Deathwing Terminator Squad Barachiel (*Finished*)












Ravenwing Attack Squadron Arion (WIP)












Deathwing Terminator Command Squad Validus ( WIP) (also used as normal DW Squad)












*
Vehicle Armory*

Dedicated Transports 












Whole Army pic









In this pic you can see both scratchbuilt vehicles, MK V Rhino APC and Land Raider Tempest, both WIP. They were made using ABS Plasticard and Eli Pataroch's templates.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

I will be posting updates and filling up the army slots as I collect and work through the models 
*reserved*


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome start so far. Your painting looks top notch.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

So I got my Imperial Knight today.











And this is what I got after 12 hours of assembly without an assembly guide 
Most pieces are still not glued and its just holding together.

Arms, weapons, torso and armor plates will be magnetized as soon as i get bigger magnets and a drill bits.
I am planning to paint it in Dark Angel colours rather than Noble House colours. Will need to sculpt a lot of DA iconography and free hand their symbols.

I also bought 5 old metal legion of the damned and 10 Terminators for Deathwing!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Those Knight models are so badass. Is the base larger than the flier base? They look like they would be pretty fun to use in game as well. Specially with DW. Badass multiplier x2.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

ntaw said:


> Those Knight models are so badass. Is the base larger than the flier base? They look like they would be pretty fun to use in game as well. Specially with DW. Badass multiplier x2.


The Knight's base is about half again as big as the flyer base.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

What about vehicle iconography? I know when I bought some DA vehicles, I had a ton of extras that I didn't use. Would think they'd be the right size or damn close to it.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Those Knight models are so badass. Is the base larger than the flier base? They look like they would be pretty fun to use in game as well. Specially with DW. Badass multiplier x2.


Yes its about twice as big as flyer base. 

I calculated that the minimum point game at 1650 where I can field both LRC and a Knight. But I will only have 10 models for troops, DW Knights in LRC, Belial for HQ and Imperial Knight as heavy fire support in the back field or maybe pushing forward with LRC. Thats total of 18 models on the table , but 18 freaking awesome and fearsome models. 




Loki1416 said:


> What about vehicle iconography? I know when I bought some DA vehicles, I had a ton of extras that I didn't use. Would think they'd be the right size or damn close to it.


Havent bought a single vehicle so far  , 1 rhino I got was from a friend and another one i scratch built. Otherwise FW produces Chapter icons so I could get those. 


*Update* So I am still working on the Knight Titan, need to grind down some parts and waiting for the drill bit to arrive so I can start to magnetize it. 
I am planing to magnetize all the armor plates,face plates, arms, and make the 2 weapons easily switchable. Also after painting and finishing his base i will magnetize his feet so he is easily removable for storage. 
The waist area is where the legs are connected to the chest, instead of gluing it together I drilled a hole and mounted lower and upper parts of the body on a single bolt. So now the body is properly secured while having the ability to spin on the spot and be taken apart rather easily. 
I used a bolt the you use to secure GPU in place inside the chassis after you plug it in. 











Also here is old metal models I got for Ezekiel, Azrael and Terminator Chaplain.










And here are the Legion of the Damned, also metal models.










The issue I am having right now is that, I have so many models to work on ! :shok:
Not counting the scratchbuilts. I have 20 Terminators to work on, 10 of which are not assembled, this new HQs to build, Imperial Knight, and Legion of the Damned...
Damned first world problems! 
How do you guys work through your stuff? Work on one model/unit until you finish it 100% or work on everything as you go?


----------



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

Im in the exact same spot as you, i have about 4k points of daemons, and barely any of it is fully painted. What i try and do is work to points, so atm i have about 500 points painted (not including greater daemons or princes), im working on painting up enough troops to field 1k points fully painted. So doing my way build up an army list for points and paint towards that list by squad so in your case id say do 5 terminators, or your HQ which ever your lacking, then the other then the knight  theb back to the others id leave the LotD until last as cool as they are, you have deathwing which do the exact same but aint as cool so focus on your bit first then extras, personal preference.

But yea, looking good so far, the scratch builds look fantastic, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Try the online competitions part of the forums there's a monthly painting deathmatch where you have a paint a set thing each month (hq,vehicle etc). Works for me to go through things one at a time until they are done and the competition is a good driver to try and always improve (also steal/borrow some ideas).

Good start so far on the army tho


----------



## Catman (Mar 17, 2014)

Great job - some lovely Angels right there! Looking forward to seeing the Angel themed Knight!


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

@Hewbear
4k points of Daemons,well yikes mate, cant imagine the amount of paints you need to buy unless you are going mono god theme.
@Howzaa
I did participate in it once, but this month is vehicle/monster and I got neither one ready. Will enter next month with a group of DW Knights. @Catman
Thanks I am still working out the details on how to make him  I dont want simple paint job and few DA symbols thrown in there. I am planing to build custom shoulder pads and maybe give him an actual sword.... 


Well so I took my time and thought of what to work on, and in which order. 
Here is my plan for next month or two.
*Painting*
1. Finish Highlighting 20 Tacticals.
2. Finish Rhino APC
3. Next Month finish my DW Knights Squad Gideon and participate em in our forum competition. 
4. Start painting DW Command Squad Validus and my first banner.
*
Assembling,Magnetizing,Converting. 
*1. Magnetize 20 Terminators. ( of which 10 need to be Assembled)
2. Assemble Legion of the Damned Sqaud.
3. Magnetize Imperial Knight Titan and prepare bits for conversion. 
4. Assemble last 3 HQs

*Scratchbuilding
*1. Finish Rhino APC tracks.
2. Finish Land Speeder Tempest
3. Start Land Raider Crusader.

I will be doing one of the three things,when im bored of one I will be doing the other and vice versa.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

So I havent updated this inawhile and here is why 










Been working on my Deathwing army, I got 25 DW Terminators currently. (5 more are not on the pic) 
Everything in the picture is magnetized including shields and weapon options behind them. 
Pretty awesome since I can play my knights as normal DW since I can just swap out the maces for bolters and shields for power fists 
They are going through slow but steady painting process, so they should be finished within maybe another month. 
I am planning to get another ~ 10 terminators and I think I wouldnt need any more for anything below 2000 points. I want to get a group of those Cataphracti Terminators, those models look sick!

And here is progress on my Deathwing Knight Titan.


















Check out the eagle wings I added to them from elven fantasy kit. Still need to pain em nicely though. 

And here is how he looks like next to my DW Terminator squad.









Now this is just an initial color scheme with which I will go on, no extra details done outside of what is already on the model. So all iconography is yet to be sculpted and painted. 
BTW I used lard brush and GW paints, no airbrush was used.

And last but not least
Interrogator Chaplain , I was trying my hand in OSL but its much harder then it looks then when they paint it on youtube :scratchhead:









He aswell still needs to be finished but I just wanted to show what ive been doing so far 
Well I guess thats it, I will try to keep a better record of what I am doing, I actually wanted to take more WIP pictures but got lazy on that.

Looking forward to constructive criticism and suggestions


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Those is some nice looking DAs my friend. And I really like the wings on the knight. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Deus Mortis said:


> Those is some nice looking DAs my friend. And I really like the wings on the knight. Keep up the good work!


Thanks  DAs are awesome the only problem i have is that we don't get all the toys like thunderfire canon and stormraven/talon. 
The wings are there for now just to check how it looks like, they are held on blutac. But I'm not sure how to go on i wanted to craft custom shoulder pads for him but not sure how to do it and in what shape =/.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

I love how everything looks. I did do Dark Angels for a while and have to say I'm jealous of your Azreal. For some reason mine didn't come with the proper standard and he looks kind of goofy with just the banner pole.
That knight looks down right EPIC. The wings are a nice touch, especially if you can get them to wrap all the way around the pauldron. Maybe even attach a sword to get the DA symbol.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

So I havent updated in AGES! 
But I did recently finish painting my Deathwing Knights  thanks to @Matcap for giving me a bit of inspiration there with the shields even though I did not do it as complicated as you!
Also here is a link to Imgur album for better viewing experience http://imgur.com/a/qkkwP

Sorry for potato quality photos, my phone is from 2011 :/ 

So here it goes





















Started painting them in December 2014 and finished a week ago with the bases in an all nighter  
some small cleanup here and there left though.









All the arms are magnetized so they can be played as normal Deathwing Terminators.









































Belial FINALLY received an appropriately epic base for his badassery. Painted him about a year ago. My skills in blending improved so going to attempt to give his robes a nice highlighting and shading.

















My first Deathwing squad I painted about maybe 8 or so month ago, havent been painting much since then

C&C is appreciated 

For the Lion!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Good job on the deathwing! I'm always impressed when someone gets a good looking bonewhite armour. Most difficult thing for me, I just can't get it right. :good:

Question on the highlights: are you using a glaze? If not, that might help ease the transition a bit more on the robes for example. (I'm using waywatcher green on my stuff).


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

You've improved a lot since I first saw your log - Your greens look really good and the highlights give it a good touch. In addition I like the greys and the bases. Very well done!

However, this is a double-edged sword as I think the bone, the metals and the reds are flat by comparison. It could be the photos, but I feel there is a difference in shadow quality from color to color. It seems like you have nailed the greens and have yet to master the others. 

I would focus first on the reds, as they are the contrast to the great greens you have done. A highlight of Maphiston or Wazdakka red would do wonders on them. 

On the bone, it looks like you have used either Ushabti Bone or Screamking Skull. If it's Ushabti, maybe a highlight of Screamking Skull would help as well.

On metals - More Nuln Oil. Always more Nuln Oil 

Keep up the good work and remember, if you need anything, you know where to find me :good:


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Matcap said:


> Good job on the deathwing! I'm always impressed when someone gets a good looking bonewhite armour. Most difficult thing for me, I just can't get it right. :good:
> 
> Question on the highlights: are you using a glaze? If not, that might help ease the transition a bit more on the robes for example. (I'm using waywatcher green on my stuff).


Same here Bonewhite is so hard to get right, the shading just too easy to mess up. Also black is really hard to paint 
No, I am not using a Glaze, I will go pick it up tomorrow and will try it out on Belials green cape 



Nordicus said:


> You've improved a lot since I first saw your log - Your greens look really good and the highlights give it a good touch. In addition I like the greys and the bases. Very well done!
> 
> However, this is a double-edged sword as I think the bone, the metals and the reds are flat by comparison. It could be the photos, but I feel there is a difference in shadow quality from color to color. It seems like you have nailed the greens and have yet to master the others.
> 
> ...


Thank you, you humble me :cray:
Ye now that you mention it I do see it, reds look quite flat. Also the photo messes up the colours of the armor. It actually has quite a bit of shading but the overhead lamp makes the armor glow white. 
Then again Im still not happy with how my bonewhite armor is turning out, I just cant find a way to paint it nicely. Also the contrast in quality is most likely due to time difference of painting. I painted the armor almost a year ago and have improved since then. Next squad Im gonna start from scratch by stripping the old paint first.

What I found works really well with Leadbelcher is Imperial Primer, I got a bottle that has water separated from the paint and i use that as shading gives a nice black look to the iron, I guess watering down Imperial Primer would work aswell. Nuln Oil is great but it gives that oily look to the iron which you dont want sometimes.

On this models I am the most proud of the robes and bases, I think this 2 cames out the nicest.I will do the touch ups on the upcoming weekend and post an update and try to get a better picture. Next squad I will do my best to equalize the quality and i wont take half a year to paint it.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Little update here 
I almost finished another 5 Terminators, a Command Squad actually. Just some lenses here and there and few highlights on the SB TDA to paint, however I am leaving to another city and when I come back the uni is gonna start so might not have a chance to finish them up for a bit so just decided to make an update now. Everything is of course magnetized, including the CML which can be swapped for a Banner (to be painted). I am painting just one set of weapons per squad at the moment until I get good colour consistency across the board with shading and highlighting since everything must be interchangeable between squads. 










So here we got from left to right Apothecary with SB/Narthecium, Assault Canon/Power Fist , Epic Sgt. that can be swapped in for Halberd of Caliban, SB/PF , and CML. 

I also sculpted a small half tabbard for the Sergent/Champion, my first time meddling with green stuff so I think it came out alright. Also finally nailed how to paint green lenses.











The ruined city/building bases will eventually tie into the display board Im planning to build for my DW force and hopefully a full destroyed cityscape gaming table.

*







*


Also ordered my last group of terminators a FW Cataphract Pattern TDA actually, sexiest looking armour around  and bits to build a Terminator Librarian. Already have ideas for him with two handed Force axe and underslung stormbolter like GK's use. Also ordered bunch of bits I was missing for Terminators like extra weapons (SBs,THs,PFs e.t.c) a hell loud of TDA shoulder pads which cost me a lot! and FW etched brass symbols DA and Imperial Aquila so should be good . Still need to get those DA doors for the Land Raider. 

Kinda also came down to idea of completion of my Deathwing and what models I need to get I am actually almost there, just need to get one FW Chaplain Dread,one Mortis Contemptor (CML,Kheres), and another Land Raider and I am done. So I am only 3 models away from completion :O! And then of course just got to paint it all hahaha :cray:
For Total list of 
30 Terminators 
3 TDA Special Characters (Belial,Int-Chaplain,Libby) 
2 Mortis Lascanon Dreads 
1 Mortis Contemptor Dread 
2 Land Raiders
1 Knight Paladin
With upgrades and banners should be around 4500 points and thats what I am planning to field in some apoc game which i will definitely play one day.http://www.heresy-online.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Those look pretty awesome.
Actually, wondering where did you get the bases? Or did you make them yourself?
I can get a rocky appearance on bases myself, but I really like those.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Roganzar said:


> Those look pretty awesome.
> Actually, wondering where did you get the bases? Or did you make them yourself?
> I can get a rocky appearance on bases myself, but I really like those.


I made them myself  with corks from wine and champagne bottles. I guess you could also just buy cork, but being a student you end up near a lot of alcohol and those corks are just laying around might aswell use them :alcoholic:
You cut them up a bit unevenly but not too much, cut away the round corners to make them square and tile them up. You can use excess material as debris or crushed stone etc. Before priming you can superglue on sand to give more rocky texture rather than a cut stone look.

Prime black
Drybrush Highlight with Dawnstone(grey)
Drybrush Highlight with Ulthuan Grey(white)
very light drybrush of Warpstone glow (green)
then light drybrush of ulthuan grey again.
and thats it, thats how I make my bases.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks!!
Might have to buy them, the cork that is, since I don't have access to many drinkers to just have them lying around. 
Again Thanks.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Roganzar said:


> Awesome! Thanks!!
> Might have to buy them, the cork that is, since I don't have access to many drinkers to just have them lying around.
> Again Thanks.


You might not need to though, go to any local bar they might have plenty just laying around


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Here is a small update, managed to get some progress done on the Imperial Knight's base










The green and blue glow on the stone slabs and shattered stone is much more bright and crisp to the naked eye and stands out much better but my crappy phone camera really cant capture the colours. 
Will be adding small details on the base slowly as I go.
I wanted to have some dead heretics under his feet but dont have the extra bits/models for that. So I went with crashed stone. 
Did my best to imitate a collapsing pillar but I actually dont like the colour of it or maybe the way i painted it.

And here is a model I wanted for the last 2 years ofc very early WIP but I will put all my effort into it since its just so epic and probably one of my favorite models from FW.
Mortis Contemptor Dreadnought










I tried articulating all the joints with magnets but it did not work out the way I wanted it to. The hip area where the leg joints connect were too wobbly and could not support the weight of the torso and remain articulated in action posses. So after multiple attempts I abandoned the idea and decided that I will glue him into moving/walking forward pose. Since I had to drill multiple housings for the magnets and metal ball joints I needed to fill them up with green stuff so leaving it over night to cure. 
Will post tomorrow an update on the Contemptor.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

An update on the Contemptor just as I promised. 










Will add more DA bling and will see what details I can greenstuff.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

a lil tid bit update on the Contemptor Dreadnought


































I still need to learn to make better pictures. Anyone knows any good guides or tips n tricks to taking photos? I got a new(old) phone Note 2, which has quite a nice camera should be able to improve quality of the photos.

The progress on the model is slow but steady Im exerementing on how to shade the model to give it that nice bone yellow look, I still need to get Zandri dust.... got to go all the way to another city to buy some paints... o well. 

More DA tid bits will be added aswell as Heresy era markings, perhaps attempt some freehand.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice work on those contemptors. I love the contemptors when compared to the other dreadnaughts in these armies.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm really digging the hand re-position on your Command Squad Sergeant. I might have to steal it for one of my Sergeants! :grin:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Contemptors are some sexy engines of destruction. Love how that one looks like its charging forward, auto-cannons blazing


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Stormxlr said:


> pictures. Anyone knows any good guides or tips n tricks to taking photos?


Get a few pieces of plain white paper (enough to make a solid white background) and take pictures of your models so that that is the entire background and keep your lighting behind you. I typically try for a light over each of my shoulders to help cancel out shadows, but you'll have to play with your distances depending on what it is you're photographing. If you really want to get fancy you can do what I have done in this picture, and use foolscap blank paper and bend it so that there's no divide between background and what the model is on. Check it out:



I took that with my cell phone and a $15 lamp with some blue-white lightbulbs in them.

EDIT: It just occurred to me when thinking of lighting, either use full on artificial light or pure sweet unadulterated daylight. They will give you a different result either way, and I prefer artificial lighting because it picks up my highlights a bit better. Either way, a blend of the two lighting sources has always proven...unsuccessful for me.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> Nice work on those contemptors. I love the contemptors when compared to the other dreadnaughts in these armies.





Roganzar said:


> Contemptors are some sexy engines of destruction. Love how that one looks like its charging forward, auto-cannons blazing


Thank you,Contemptors are definitely one of the best sculpts FW produced, the design and aesthetics are very fitting to the Great Crusade era. In current 40k setting when it is next to "modern" Dreadnoughts and machinery they have the feeling of lost and genuinely more advanced technology. 



ntaw said:


> I'm really digging the hand re-position on your Command Squad Sergeant. I might have to steal it for one of my Sergeants! :grin:


 happy that you can take something away from looking through my plog! Actually the hand is magnetized so can turn 360 just like the girl in The Exorcist!.




ntaw said:


> Get a few pieces of plain white paper (enough to make a solid white background) and take pictures of your models so that that is the entire background and keep your lighting behind you. I typically try for a light over each of my shoulders to help cancel out shadows, but you'll have to play with your distances depending on what it is you're photographing. If you really want to get fancy you can do what I have done in this picture, and use foolscap blank paper and bend it so that there's no divide between background and what the model is on. Check it out:
> 
> I took that with my cell phone and a $15 lamp with some blue-white lightbulbs in them.
> 
> EDIT: It just occurred to me when thinking of lighting, either use full on artificial light or pure sweet unadulterated daylight. They will give you a different result either way, and I prefer artificial lighting because it picks up my highlights a bit better. Either way, a blend of the two lighting sources has always proven...unsuccessful for me.


From now on I will be taking pictures under direct sunlight, comes out very crisp and gives almost exact shade as the one i can see with my two eyes. 15$ are 15$ I could put towards the hobby, why pay for light when I can use a giant lightbulb in the sky? However green marines look much better under artificial light, something about the highlights being more stark I guess. Will do more testing later.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Stormxlr said:


> why pay for light when I can use a giant lightbulb in the sky?


Just an example of inexpensive lighting, I bought the lamp to light my office when it's dark so no sweat there. You can just borrow a lamp from somewhere in your house for taking pictures when it's dark or otherwise shitty out, no? It's all up to experimentation in the end and what your eye likes, but the thing that I think will really help take your photography to the next level is the full white background for contrast.

This is making me want to paint Terminators.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Another update
Decided to take a photo of my whole Deathwing force... so close to completion... just a few models to buy, and that will take time to paint. 








Land Raider and Int-Chaplain are on the side out of the shot. Will take a better picture next time when i get some big white paper for background.










here is a small update on the knight too, the checkered design was inspired by Pre-Heresy Terminator picture









This model is taking forever to paint, though I am doing it incredibly slowly and in small increments coming back to work on him over time every now and then. I am actually just kinda stuck, the model is so big and coming up with heraldry and free hand is proving tough. 

The fluff behind my Imperial Knight is that it is an ancient Caliban relic much like a lot of ancient technology Dark Angels posses it was hidden away in the depth of the Aldurukh fortress monastery which later will become Angelicasta or simply known as The Rock to more common Imperial servants. Preserved there for generations since Dark Ages of Technology, since the knowledge to maintain and pilot it was lost to ancient Calibanites until the coming of The Emperor and The Great Crusade. Now it is piloted by most senior members of the Inner Circle who suffered wounds that render them unable to wear Terminator Armour, while not severe enough to be encased into Dreadnought suits. It stands as a protector of the The Rock, keeping their secrets locked away, and if anyone wants to trespass into the home of Angels of Death, it is this Grim Reaper who they will have to face. On the rare occasions when the enemy is too well entrenched and hidden behind walls too thick even for Land Raider Ares to break through or enemy is fielding their own Titans and Dark Angels are fighting without the support of Legio Titanicus and Imperial Guard this ancient Knight takes the field.

This knight has served me well. Has incredibly high kill tally and has been an MVP for much too many games. He has not been destroyed, ever! He got down to 1 HP and the game ended, thats the closes it ever got.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

This is new test model for different painting technique 


























using diluted Zamesi Desert for shadows and XV-88 for recesses 
I am liking the deeper bone colour , but the paint quality needs to be cleaner next model will be painted with cleaner lines. but for test model i think this turned out quite well. The greens on the model came out really good too, I am happy with those.

Also here is my travel box, really small can fit in my bag really easily
Models are magnetized at the base to the magnetic strip on the sides and the bottom.
Can fit 1500 points of Deathwing with no vehicles.









Next to it is the box with all the Terminator weapons and arm options.
and this is the list im taking to the club today in this box  Hope first game in ages will go well, will post update later on how it went.


----------



## wooday218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice start,just one thing ,never mention the ultramarines or I shall dispatch a raiding fleet of world eaters and bring back your skull 😈☺


----------



## Kal1290 (Mar 27, 2015)

very nice looking paint job there


----------

